# New Puppy



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

***Removed by Admin. Breeder bashing is prohibited per board rules. Any such comments or links must be shared by PM.**

Now for the happy news! We picked our little Sonny from the airport Tuesday night. The trip frpm Boise (through Seattle) to Chgo was a long one but he did just fine. The weather really cooperated as we caught a mid 70s day. Today it's going to hit a 100 degrees plus. He cam in on Alaska Air and the have a specialized pet transport service with climate controlled cabins. They were awesome and even called us to give us a status on the flight and exact instructions where to pick up Sonny.

Sonny was great on the ride home and when Rocco saw him it was like "pure joy". He immediately came over and started licking him. The pup was crawling all over him and Rocco just sat there enjoying it. Rocco has barely eaten since Milo died and for the last 2 days, he has consumed over 6 lbs of raw. He even shared his big knuckle bone with Sonny. I know that will change, but for now, he's being a perfect gentleman. Since Milo died Rocco would just lay in the spot in the kitchen where he passed and was just sad. He has made a complete 180 and it looks like old Rocco is back! We couldn't ask for more out of a 7 mo old puppy. The breeder had Sonny on a mostly raw diet so there really is no transition for us. He has a great appetite and since he was home raised, his social skills for an 8 wk old puppy are awesome! 

Here's some pics of Sonny...


































Mike


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!! He's adorable!


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Now everyone is happy...Congrats!!!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So great!

Cute new baby.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful pup! Congratulations!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

He is precious! Congrats!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

He's squeezable  So happy that everything is working out for you and happiness is back in your home. Isn't is amazing what a new pup can do ? I saw a saying that says it all " a new dog doesn't replace the old, it just expands the heart"

Enjoy and all the best,
Pam


----------



## vinsojoja (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!! I'm soon to be the proud mommy of German Shepherd Puppy!! We will be getting him in January.. We have 4 children, 10, 9, 4 and 3.. 

Any advise??

What would you say are the absolute necessities I would need for the now baby of the fam??

Thank you so much!!

Michele


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

vinsojoja said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm soon to be the proud mommy of German Shepherd Puppy!! We will be getting him in January.. We have 4 children, 10, 9, 4 and 3..
> 
> Any advise??
> 
> ...


Michele,
Welcome to the forum! You actually posted on an old thread that someone else had posted on. If you want to get more replys you should move your thread to the "Introductions/New Members" thread.
That way you can have all of your questions answered.

Congratulations on getting your new pup in January, the wait can be excrutiating, but planning ahead will help you with the wait.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

see, puppies DO fix everything:wub: sonny is adorable! take tons of pics, they grow up too fast


----------

